# Cold teat/udder on one side



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My FF Luna has got a cold teat on one side and it looks shrunken compared to the other. It's not milking well. The other side the milk is clean and fresh. Her udder feels lumpy but not hard. Theother teat is normal and milk flows fine.
She also started rejecting one of her Doelings after she got disbudded today. We covered the doeling with Luna's milk and she seems to be better with her now ..thanks for the suggestions @Sfgwife, @SandyNubians, @Goat Whisperer @happybleats

I've massaged and rubbed with dynamint and given her vitamin c...

What should I do about the her teat and udder?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would milk that side out completely empty then reassess in 6 or so hours


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well that was short lived, she's headbutting Molly again. We separated Luna from both kids and will probably pull them. We're going to start bottles I guess. If we can't milk her with her issues then it'll be whole milk.
Just a thought...
About her milk/udder and maybe she's not getting enough feed or the right mix ?...but I'm at a loss, we feed Luna 4+ yogurt cups of grain and 2 16oz alfalfa pelletsdaily plus free choice alfalfa hay,minerals and water. Normally I also feed Sudan or Johnson grass but it's been impossible to find and none of my goats will eat costal.

Sorry this is scattered ....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

What is Luna's temp?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you put the kid back in, offer the kid butt first, so momma smells that, before she smells the burnt horn area. She may not feel well from the possible mastitic udder half.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like mastitis to me.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What is Luna's temp?


102.2


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> If you put the kid back in, offer the kid butt first, so momma smells that, before she smells the burnt horn area. She may not feel well from the possible mastitic udder half.


Thanks, we've done that and she'll only accept the polled doe. We've tried smearing Molly with her milk and Vet RX


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I warm compressed and massaged her udder again at 2:30am .We bottle fed Molly, but let Hedwig nurse just to keep it getting nudged and milked. I had to go to work at 3am. I won't get home till 6 tonight so I'm not sure how to handle things now


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sending encouraging hugs! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Cold teats and udder make me very worried (I'd much rather hear it was roaring hot). Coldness is one of the signs of gangrenous mastitis which is very dangerous and I believe also very contagious. Please get this checked out right away.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Sending encouraging hugs! :hug::hug::hug:


Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Cold teats and udder make me very worried (I'd much rather hear it was roaring hot). Coldness is one of the signs of gangrenous mastitis which is very dangerous and I believe also very contagious. Please get this checked out right away.


Thanks!
I called my vet and if I can't get milk flowing tonight she'll go in first thing tomorrow...She's getting a couple syringes of Nuflor ready for me to give her that I can pick up in an hour too.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the teat cold cold or just "not producing" cold? I've seen goats who had one side of the udder damaged from past mastitis and that half never really produced again. In that case udder and teats will be a little cooler than the producing side because the circulation isn't going gangbusters like it does in a healthy producing mammary, but they should never feel cold or dead to the touch. 

If it actually feels cold, start worrying and read up on gangrenous mastitis (there have been several cases on these forums complete with photos and eventual outcome). It is a very serious condition which needs immediate attention.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending best wishes for Luna, hoping you get to the bottom of it very soon and cleared up! :bighug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Went to the vet this morning and there's no dead tissue or glands. I was terrified it was a blue udder or as mentioned possibly gangrene. Thank god it's neither!
Waiting on tests but it looks like that she had a waxy plug way high up in there and when the vet infused it with some saline to see.. it loosened and now some good clean milk is coming out. Now, as long as the culture comes back clean we can treat it as a congested udder and move forward from there. It still was a good thing I took her in there was no way that I could have dislodged that with just milking she said ..So I feel better, and more importantly so does Luna.
I hoping we can reintroduce the kids back to her and tape the unplugged side to try to even things out a bit. All I know Is that she'll be ok and That's what counts.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, that is good news, thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Went to the vet this morning and there's no dead tissue or glands. I was terrified it was a blue udder or as mentioned possibly gangrene. Thank god it's neither!
> Waiting on tests but it looks like that she had a waxy plug way high up in there and when the vet infused it with some saline to see.. it loosened and now some good clean milk is coming out. Now, as long as the culture comes back clean we can treat it as a congested udder and move forward from there. It still was a good thing I took her in there was no way that I could have dislodged that with just milking she said ..So I feel better, and more importantly so does Luna.
> I hoping we can reintroduce the kids back to her and tape the unplugged side to try to even things out a bit. All I know Is that she'll be ok and That's what counts.


Yay!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh good! I was very worried about her!! Most of the time when someone mentions "cold teat" the story does not end well so I was very concerned about what you might be dealing with. I'm so glad it was just an obstruction! I'm also glad you got the vet involved and averted a potential problem with that blockage. Best of luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks y'all! 
It's been scary. I never hesitate to go to the vet especially if I feel I'm in over my head. I'd rather not eat than let one of my kids (2 or 4 footed) hurt or have something wrong. Unfortuntely I had to work both jobs yesterday so the earliest I could go was this morning.
I got some funny looks from my other goats this morning when I went out an hour early with their feed though. It was the only way to get to the vet and to work close to on time. LOL.
Luna is still rejecting Molly which kills me but I guess I have a bottle baby. I'm going to try a couple more times just in case though. We're going to try on the milk stand again when I get home. We were going to this morning but we had more thunderstorms going on...Someday we'll see the sun...I hope.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very glad you got her problem figured out and solved!
Maybe once Luna feels better, she’ll be open to both girls again, I hope!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We put Luna on the milk stand and let both girls nurse from both sides and her udder was soft and pliable afterwards. There were almost no leftovers when I milked her 
We let the three run around together (supervised) and Luna was better towards Molly so we are going to keep doing that then separate them with a kissing fence when we can't be on hand to rescue Molly if she starts up.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good news!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

GoofyGoat said:


> a kissing fence


 :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It looks like Molly will wind up a bottle baby... luckily she loves her baaaba! Today when I went to milk Luna out her teat was warmer to the touch so there's improvement. I don't think her right side is going to be a good producer right now but it's progress. I just hope it's not ruined. Fingers crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, good work.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad it wasn't gangrenous mastitis. Bottle kids are manageable, Gan. Mastitis is hard to deal with. A lot don't survive!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

YOU SO SMART! Im soooo glad you took her to the Vet! I hope she has full recovery. And enjoy that bottle baby! Shes gonna steal your heart!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> So glad it wasn't gangrenous mastitis. Bottle kids are manageable, Gan. Mastitis is hard to deal with. A lot don't survive!


And it is very painful. At least the cases I had.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> YOU SO SMART! Im soooo glad you took her to the Vet! I hope she has full recovery. And enjoy that bottle baby! *Shes gonna steal your heart!*


Has she not already done so? :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good call.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Lucky for you to have a good goat vet who listens to you and knows what to do to get your doe fixed up. We are all learning from your experience, and I for one, really appreciate that you shared what was going on and how it was resolved. Better than a guessing game any day. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> It looks like Molly will wind up a bottle baby... luckily she loves her baaaba! Today when I went to milk Luna out her teat was warmer to the touch so there's improvement. I don't think her right side is going to be a good producer right now but it's progress. I just hope it's not ruined. Fingers crossed


How is luna doin now?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's doing ok thank you for asking. One side is producing a lot more than the other. I'm wanting to dry her up. Until I'm home to get Hedwig on the bottle we're milking her enough to feed Molly twice a day. I'm hoping this weekend I'll get Her started to dried up and Hedwig going on her baaba. 
I'm hoping that drying her up now, her next breeding her udder will be more balanced out. If not she'll not be bred again.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I thought I’d give a bit of an update on Luna. She fully rejected Molly who loved being a bottle baby but is now a well behaved goat. Hedwig, however, is not so well behaved, but she’s managed to balance out Lunas udder (the brat is still stealing sips here and there) It looks like both halves are producing almost equally well. I figured it would be better for Luna to let Hedwig nurse both sides to see if she could bring it back. It seemed to have worked so YAY, now to wean a 10 month old brat 
I’m just so relieved. Luna will be bred for fall babies in a couple months as a 2nd freshener.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh good luck on breaking Hedwig.SHe is onery! Maybe a muzzle? Lol lol ops2:. Just joking. Im sure there is a way. And You probably already know how.
I cant wait to see Lunas wee ones.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh good luck on breaking Hedwig.SHe is onery! Maybe a muzzle? Lol lol ops2:. Just joking. Im sure there is a way. And You probably already know how.
> I cant wait to see Lunas wee ones.


If I knew where to get a goat muzzle she'd be a prime candidate lol. Molly is polite, not mouthy or jumpy...Hedwig the exact opposite...I always was toLed bottle babies were brats...nope, it's The dam raised here lol.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> If I knew where to get a goat muzzle she'd be a prime candidate lol. Molly is polite, not mouthy or jumpy...Hedwig the exact opposite...I always was toLed bottle babies were brats...nope, it's The dam raised here lol.


Our bb a d dam raised here are tit for tat lol!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So good to hear about Luna’s udder! That’s wonderful!
Hedwig sound wuite the character! A teenager! You were a stricter mama with Molly than Luna with Hedwig?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad Luna had a good outcome!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> So good to hear about Luna's udder! That's wonderful!
> Hedwig sound wuite the character! A teenager! You were a stricter mama with Molly than Luna with Hedwig?


I guess so. Luna is herd queen so Hedwig is quite full of herself since no one will really pick on her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope you and your critters are all ok. Especially the ones that were feeling cold! Sending warm wishes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> I hope you and your critters are all ok. Especially the ones that were feeling cold! Sending warm wishes!


Thanks, we're surviving but it's been a bugger. We're having to haul hot water every couple hours to 4 different areas. The windchill is -15 and temp 0. 
It's difficult with my cane but the crampons have helped with the snow and ice. The power outs stink! They sent our order of ducks and chicks a week early so we've lost a couple  but everyone else so far is ok, NOT happy, but ok. I'm about to do morning chores and I'm praying hard I'll find they're still ok (no power) I want coffee but I'll drag out my camp stove and get it perking after chores...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, that’s a lot of things against you! Why they would have sent the little birds early with this weather!?!?
I admire your strength and tenacity and praying with you that everyone else is ok. I hope they all snuggle with their friends. Please continue to be careful walking!
How do you heat water for the critters, without power? Camp stove?
I hope the power comes on soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, that's a lot of things against you! Why they would have sent the little birds early with this weather!?!?
> I admire your strength and tenacity and praying with you that everyone else is ok. I hope they all snuggle with their friends. Please continue to be careful walking!
> How do you heat water for the critters, without power? Camp stove?
> I hope the power comes on soon!


Yep, we're using my canning equipment on a turkey deep fryer propane stand. I can warm about 6 gallons at a time. We've been keeping full buckets in the house so they're not horribly cold. We got power again about 15 min. Ago thank god! The heat lamps are back on and I put a space heater in with 19 goats(one shed) will move it around after the chills off in there. Only two more days then hopefully it'll be warmer again

Thanks for the concern but there's folks who have it worse, my heart goes out to them. I'm praying no one loses a goat or anything


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh good about the power back on!
This time is teaching us... We realized we have a few holes in our emergency kit. We used to have a few big jugs of water for power outages, but didn’t replace them. A generator is also something I am looking at getting now. During this arctic stretch I relied on the heater in the milk room a lot. Without that I would have frozen my hands off at milking. 
The vortex is releasing its grip here a bit at a time. There is an end in sight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stay safe.


----------

